# II vs RCI for trading + RCI Points



## kjgrain (Sep 29, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone can help me.  Out of the 4 timeshares that we own there are two that will trade with both RCI and II.  We've had a weeks account + a points account with RCI for the last three years and I've never  had any complaints with any of my trades.

My complaint with my points account is that when I'm on the website trying to use my points.  I can never pull up points resorts to see if they have anything available.

We own at Embassy Suites Maui II or RCI 1 bedroom red float, Sandy Point Beach Resort Australia II or RCI Points 2 bedroom red float, Lakewoods Condominiums Lake of the Ozarks RCI 2 bedroom fixed week 30 (we use this for the kids to go boating during the summer), and then at the Palace RCI resorts in Mexico.

Do you think it would be worth while to get an II account?


----------



## maiwah (Sep 29, 2005)

I have II and RCI (week and points accounts).  My observation is that it is much easier to find high quality exchange with II than with my RCI accounts.  If you like Marriott vacation club, you will have to use II.  With my RCI point, I found that I am better off using 'Week Reservation' under my point account.


----------



## DMB (Sep 29, 2005)

I am a member of both RCI and II, but I am not a points member so my comments go to the weeks memberships. II HANDS DOWN. My II trades are better quality and much less hassle. RCI takes up way too much of my time, their VGs are often poorly trained, and their available inventory seems mediocre compared to II. Plus RCI plans need to be made much further ahead since they encourage deposits 2 years ahead and good resorts get snatched quick (or rented out by RCI, but that's another issue). I have paid numerous exchange fees to RCI cancelling plans made too far ahead, then I get lowered trading power as an added bonus (I only just learned this, the VG who took my cancellation last year assured me my trading power wouldn't be affected, WRONG). And now I feel I have to constantly "recheck" my confirmations since there have apparently been a spattering of cancellations of confirmations among TUGgers (most at the Manhattan Club and one in Scotland, see the thread entitled "Manhattan Club-RCI took mine back"). 

I could go on, and on, and on. Unless something changes significantly, I am not going to renew my RCI membership, and am going with SFX instead to try an independent.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 30, 2005)

I have RCI Points, RCI Weeks and II. This year, RCI Points is the clear winner for me. II gets some nice resorts, but the deposits are quite late and I've usually made other plans by the time anything comes up. I own one II only resort or I'd probably drop my membership with them. RCI just has more resorts in the places we want to go.

Sheila


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 30, 2005)

I use all 3 regularly.  I use II the most since it has the better resorts and I really like the flexchanges available within driving distance for me.  I use RCI weeks for vacations that we plan 1.5-2 years out.  That is a LONG time to wait.  And, I use RCI points for targeted long weekend stays during holidays and non-holidays with short notice.   I would get the II account.


----------



## kjgrain (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks, RCI members second class citizens*

I guess I've been one of the few lucky ones who haven't really had any problems with RCI.  I usually get a better resort when I call then what I can pull up on line using either my points or weeks resort.  It usually doesn't take me very long either to find something or somewhere I would like to go to when I'm on the phone with the VG.

I'm really not impressed with RCI's website.  I can never find anything.  Last year we were treated like second class citizens at the Aventura Spa Palace because we had traded in thru RCI.  Has anything ever happened like this to II members.  Doesn't II let you do a search without depositing your week?  That is one thing I'm not to thrilled about with RCI.


----------

